# Satinettes for adoption..........



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've decided to let my two pair of Satinettes go to a good home, as well as Punkin and the other "un-named" one.
Scooter and Dory will be staying here. 
The two breeder pairs are in my little chicken coop and although I"m sure they are perfectly happy there, they get no human interaction at all. The coop is only 4' X 4' so I can't "get in there" with them like I can in my big lofts. They are not good parents so any babies that I get off of them have to be raised by my racers. We're cutting back on breeders this year, so anyone doing any fostering needs to be fostering my race birds, not Satinettes that I don't need or have the room for. 
In case you don't remember, these birds were rescued from being killed by their owner last year. I took in 15 birds and found homes for all but the 4 I kept. I've had them for about a year now and although I would LOVE to keep them and raise more babies, my loft is and was set up for racing homers. I just don't have the room to keep these guys. 
I'll warn you that I will be VERY particular about who takes them. This is not necessarily and "first come, first serve" offer. 
I don't know that "pets" can be made of the two breeder pairs. I believe that with some work and time, Punkin and the other young one would come around. 
I also prefer not to break up the breeders. The two youngsters are just "hanging" out with some other birds and haven't taken a mate so they would be fine to go to separate homes. 
I will require (if I don't already know you) pictures of the loft where they will be housed OR what arrangements you have for them. I won't allow them to be put in a small cage to be "admired"..........they are used to having plenty of room to move around and that's what I want them to have at their new home. Here's a link to the pictures on our web site.
http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/satinettepage.html
The one bird that isn't named was suppose to go to a couple in our club, but when only three eggs out of 4 hatched, instead of having two pair of babies to give away, I only had one pair and one single. Then I found out that the single baby was going to be put in the loft with these peoples race birds. At that time, their race birds were MUCH older and this baby would have gotten beat up, so at that time, I decided that keeping it here was a better option.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Renee 
Im Sorry To Hear You Are Founding Homes for some of Your Satinettes. I may Want Them i Know You Said The Breeders Would Be Hard To Make Pets Out Of But The Other 2 Should Be A Little Easyer. Rigth Now I Have A Room In My Home For My Fancys. But I'll Be Moving Them Out Side Once I Get The Fly Pen And The inside Coop Put Up. I'll Be Keeping Some In But Not All Of My Fancy Birds. My Common Pigeons Outside Stay In The Coop With The Chickens And Do Really Well But They Get Fly Time Out Of There Coop All Day. So This New coop Will Be For My Fancys / unreleasables which will Only Have The Fly Pen. I Really Only Wanted One Pair Of Them As I'm Not A Breeder But If Homes Can't Be found For All Of Them I Would Love To Have Them All. If You Find Homes For The Younger Ones This Is Ok That Would Just Leave The two Pair Of Breeders. The Fancy Loft Will Have 1 Homer, 5 Common , 2 Horseman Pouter, 1 Frillback/Showroller cross , 3 Capuchines. So They Will Have Other Friends In With them. My Burnner Pouter Hen Will Stay Inside With Me Plus The Male Burnner Pouter I'm Getting In About 2 Weeks. All The Other Males Are Just To Big For Her And Plus She Is A Really Big Baby Loves To Be Hold And Cuddled On. 

PS Sorry Pictures Of Puppys Not Updated But Phone Line Was Out Last Nigth. I'll Update Them Tonigth. I Think The Storm Is Why I Was Having Problems With the Phone. They Fixed It Today. 
I'll Also Add A Picture Of Another New Baby I'm Hand Feeding For A Friend. And Boy Is He CUTE.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, Renee,
You know I'm a sucker for the satinettes. How many do you need to home, and how much $$ do you need for box/es and shipping? Just let me know.
Daryl


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Daryl
She Has 6 Birds She is founding homes for 2 breeder Pairs And 2 Young Birds,

Renee,
Looks Like This Area Will Fill Up For You. Shouldn't Take Long With Use All Knowing Your Satinettes. We Also Know That You Will Pick The Best Home No Matter Who That Is.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow, 
there is going to be a line of people to pick from. lol! Everyone loves the Satinettes .

I KNOW you'll pick the best homes for them . 
I'll have to keep track on who goes where.

Best of luck on finding them WONDERFUL homes!
-Hilly


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well........I don't want to be the one to decide who gets what???  I know that BOTH of you would be wonderful to these little guys. The two of you decide what you want to do and we'll do it.
If they didn't need to be "saved", I would have never had them in the first place. I only took them in to keep them alive. I guess I should have known better than to keep any of them, but I did, so............
Jennifer, if you take some, if I get one of the puppies, I could just bring yours to you on one of the trips OR if you should come down here, you could pick them up. I don't have to do this tomorrow, but I do need to move them in the next few weeks or so. I guess it needs to be done before the weather gets to terribly cold, especially if they have to be shipped. 
We'll decide............


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Sounds like the problem is solved with just the details to work out, and everyone is happy in the end.  I hope it goes smoothly.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Like I Said I Would Love To Have Aleast One Pair. And Maybe One Young One Punkin. Punkin I'd Like To Work With And Make A Pet Out Of And Keep Inside. I Can Pick Them Up Or You Can Bring Them Here. We Will Have To See What Works Best With Time. Mostly With Me LOL. We Have Another Preson Coming To Look At The Cows. This Time Its A Broker I Hate Them. As You Don't Know Who Gets The cows And They Can End up Anywhere. They Take Them To Other States And Sale Some Or All The Herd. But I'll Be Keeping Easy-Rider. The Vet checkups Will Start Next And Sometimes That More Time Drianing Then The People Looking At Them. Milk Morning Vet Then Its Milk Evening. So Most the Day Is Cows. Sorry Getting To The Animals Agian. 

Well Let Me Know Daryl If That Works For You. We Each Get A Pair And One Young Bird. 

Renee Was That A hint About The Puppy.  You'll Have To Start Thinking Of A Name For That Cute Little Boy You Will Be Getting. This Way I can Call Him That And Not Rader. He Will Have his Mothers Face I can already See It. He Also Loves To Be Hold Already. Think He'll be Alot Like His Mom In every way Which Means He Will Be A Really Great Baby.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

my dad may be intrested he likes them we have 2 pairs atm and a baby and he still wants more he said lol


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pigeon lower said:


> my dad may be intrested he likes them we have 2 pairs atm and a baby and he still wants more he said lol


Pigeon Lower.......I have no way to get these birds to Canada. Sorry........ 
It looks like I've got homes for them now.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

horsesgot6 said:


> Like I Said I Would Love To Have Aleast One Pair. And Maybe One Young One Punkin. Punkin I'd Like To Work With And Make A Pet Out Of And Keep Inside. I Can Pick Them Up Or You Can Bring Them Here. We Will Have To See What Works Best With Time. Mostly With Me LOL. We Have Another Preson Coming To Look At The Cows. This Time Its A Broker I Hate Them. As You Don't Know Who Gets The cows And They Can End up Anywhere. They Take Them To Other States And Sale Some Or All The Herd. But I'll Be Keeping Easy-Rider. The Vet checkups Will Start Next And Sometimes That More Time Drianing Then The People Looking At Them. Milk Morning Vet Then Its Milk Evening. So Most the Day Is Cows. Sorry Getting To The Animals Agian.
> 
> Well Let Me Know Daryl If That Works For You. We Each Get A Pair And One Young Bird.
> 
> Renee Was That A hint About The Puppy.  You'll Have To Start Thinking Of A Name For That Cute Little Boy You Will Be Getting. This Way I can Call Him That And Not Rader. He Will Have his Mothers Face I can already See It. He Also Loves To Be Hold Already. Think He'll be Alot Like His Mom In every way Which Means He Will Be A Really Great Baby.



Jennifer.......how can I name him when I haven't even seen him yet?? 
I'm not very good at coming up with names in the first place and especially since I haven't seen it yet.......
I'll leave the birds up to you and Daryl. If you each get three, then Daryl will have to send me a 4 bird box rather than a two bird box. Ya'll figure it out.......


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Daryl,
Just Checking To see What You Thougth Of Use Both getting 3 Birds Each. If You Would Like To Have 4 Since You'll Have To Use A 4 Bird Box This Is Ok With Me Too Aslong As i Get Scooters Mom and Dad  Just kidding But would Like To Have Them. Let Me Know What Works Best For You As I Know You Would Also Be A Great Home for Renee's Babys. I'll Check Back Later On This Post. Bye For Now


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I'll take left overs, as long as mated pairs don't get broken up. Renee, I'll try to get box sent out soon.
DAryl


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Appears although Im too late.

Im glad you have found two homes for your birds im sure there going to great homes .

I would also like to say Im sorry you are having to get rid of them. The are the most adorable, beautiful breeds of pigeons. Not to say others arnt but I have a Predilection for them along with Fantails.  they are just so cute . 

Good luck getting them to their new homes. I just got rid of 2 males as theres was to much fighting going on in the loft. The number of females is 3 and males are 8. So now I have 3(4?) females and 5 males and the rescue pigeon (Said to be a female but sure doesnt act like one).

The loft has quieted down now. Just have to wait for all their feathers to grow back.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Renee ,
Ok Guess We Can Do It 3 Each Or If Its Better/safer (since its getting colder)To Ship 4 in a Box Its How Ever Is The Safer For The Birds When Being Shipped Then I'll Take 2 As i can Pick My Guys Up. I would love To Have Scooters Mom And Dad If I Just Get 2 They are Just As Pretty as your boy scooter. I'll Have To Set Down And really Check Dates and Things To See About When I'll Have Time Free To Pick Them Up. This Way You'll also get To See The Puppys In Preson. Even If Its Just meeting You Half Way. We Will Think Of Something. I'm Going To Shoot for with in 2 Weeks If This Sounds Ok. I Know I Have A Vet coming This Friday For The Cows Then Next Week I Take The Puppys In For There Worming and Get Weigths On Them. Let Me Know What Dates can Work For You On Getting Them. I feel Like Christmas came Early for Me. I'm Like A Little Kid Now Just Waiting. Now I Know What You Feel Like Waiting On This Puppy LOL. well Need To Go Update On The Puppys. Bye For Now


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

These guys can go any time now. I decided to do it, so might as well get it over with. Daryl, if you want to send a 4 bird box, I'll ship the red pair of breeders to you along with "No Name" and "Punkin"...........Jennifer, you can get Scooters parents. We'll have to have a further discussion on whether they get picked up, delivered or shipped. PM me when your ready Daryl and I'll send you my address if you don't still have it.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Sorry I Haven't Got Back In Touch With You I've Been Trying To Get a Date To Come Down There To Pick Them Up And This Way you Can See The Puppy's Then You'll Really fall Inlove With That Very Sweet Cute Little Boy. My Husband Harry Said Its About A 3 Hour Drive There. So Not Sure If I'll Be Able To Be Away From The Farm that Long Animals To Feed And cows to Milk. Once The Cows Are Sold I'll Have Alot of Time  
Would You Like To Meet Half Way. I'll Still Bring The Puppys.  With It Being Only 3 Hours Travel Time I Can Do It Any Day. Just Let Me Know What Day Works For You. 
If This Doesn't Work Guess Shipping Will Work To As I Should Get Them The Same Day They Are Shippied. I Would Hope Any way. And I'm Hoping Not this Option When You Get Your Puppy, I Can get them Then. As I'm Hoping You can See Them Before Then. 
I can Give You Gas Money (let Me Know How Much) To Bring Them Half Way.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Renee, 
I'll try to get all done this weekend. Have had a terrible few days. Will pm you shortly.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

horsesgot6 said:


> Sorry I Haven't Got Back In Touch With You I've Been Trying To Get a Date To Come Down There To Pick Them Up And This Way you Can See The Puppy's Then You'll Really fall Inlove With That Very Sweet Cute Little Boy. My Husband Harry Said Its About A 3 Hour Drive There. So Not Sure If I'll Be Able To Be Away From The Farm that Long Animals To Feed And cows to Milk. Once The Cows Are Sold I'll Have Alot of Time
> Would You Like To Meet Half Way. I'll Still Bring The Puppys.  With It Being Only 3 Hours Travel Time I Can Do It Any Day. Just Let Me Know What Day Works For You.
> If This Doesn't Work Guess Shipping Will Work To As I Should Get Them The Same Day They Are Shippied. I Would Hope Any way. And I'm Hoping Not this Option When You Get Your Puppy, I Can get them Then. As I'm Hoping You can See Them Before Then.
> I can Give You Gas Money (let Me Know How Much) To Bring Them Half Way.


We'll have to talk..........I"ll PM you later.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I Picked up Scooters Mom And Dad today From Renee. I'll Get Pictures Later Of Them. They Are Now In The Bird Room Getting Use to My inside Birds. Renee Thanks so Much For The Birds they are Really Very Pretty.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

horsesgot6 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I Picked up Scooters Mom And Dad today From Renee. I'll Get Pictures Later Of Them. They Are Now In The Bird Room Getting Use to My inside Birds. Renee Thanks so Much For The Birds they are Really Very Pretty.


You are quite welcome. I'm glad they've got a good home. LOVED the puppies......I'm IN LOVE with the little black fellow. Think Everett is warming up to the idea.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, Daryls birds are in route. Shipped today and are suppose to arrive by 3:00 on Wednesday. So, let's all hold our breath for the next 48 hours........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, Daryls birds are in route. Shipped today and are suppose to arrive by 3:00 on Wednesday. So, let's all hold our breath for the next 48 hours........


Just checked the tracking number and the box 'o birds are in ME. About 10 miles from Daryl, so I expect she should get them today.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

no phone call yet !!! bet I hear tomorrow, or should I say, I best hear form post office tomorrow  or else !!!
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> no phone call yet !!! bet I hear tomorrow, or should I say, I best hear form post office tomorrow  or else !!!
> Daryl


This is what's on the USPS web site. How the heck can they be THAT close at 12:22 and not get to you today??? CRAZY!!! 

Label/Receipt Number: EB29 2081 034U S
Detailed Results:

Processed, November 20, 2007, 12:22 pm, AUBURN, ME 04210 
Processed, November 20, 2007, 9:00 am, SCARBOROUGH, ME 04074 
Processed, November 19, 2007, 5:21 pm, ROANOKE, VA 24022 
Acceptance, November 19, 2007, 2:06 pm, MARTINSVILLE, VA 24112


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Birds have arrived........safe and sound... ...and VERY happy to have gotten out of the box.....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> Birds have arrived........safe and sound... ...and VERY happy to have gotten out of the box.....


Great news! I'm glad all is well! Betcha Darly is thrilled with her new beauties!

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

So Glad They made it to there new home today. But They Are Just As Sweet As Scooters Mom And Dad are.


----------

